# what do u guys think about jennifer aniston's new hair style



## maiho (Feb 26, 2004)

I love her hair. The bangs really fits here. I mean shes always had great hair and a great face, but i think this style suits her best. Shes married to like the hottest guy alive. I'm so jealous


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2004)

I think Jennifer Aniston always looks good.


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2004)

Maiho, post us an IMAGE of her so we can see it


----------



## maiho (Feb 26, 2004)

here, check out that site for her latest pics. i want that haircut

http://www.anistonavenue.com/goldenglobes2004.htm

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)*



Maiho, post us an IMAGE of her so we can see it


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2004)

Here ya go!


----------



## Geek (Feb 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *noora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

well,guys like silky hair,soft and smooth and tall like up to the sholders,,they like playing with it,,they never like short hair or big curly hair like we girls like 


Do you realize that you bumped a 3 year old thread. I'm closing it


----------

